#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Finance >  >  Do you know about personal disposable income?

## Bhavya

Personal disposable income is the sum of money that individuals and nonprofit corporations have available for their expenses and saving after paying their income taxes. Personal disposable income is frequently observed as one of the main economic scales to measure the overall state of the economy. If you guys know more about this personal disposable income, kindly share your knowledge with me here!

----------

